# What Infill Material Could I Use?



## pottingfield (May 9, 2017)

Hi Stickmakers

I've been using resin as an infill material, but the need I have now won't work with resin - I need something possibly paste- or putty-like. I have a stick handle, with an ankh carved into a piece of heartwood that is showing through, and want something to highlight it; then I want to put some marine varnish on top. I need to be able to work it in, and am able to sand back any slight overfill.

Any thoughts.

Thanks Dave


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I would look at Milliput. It's an epoxy putty and it can be colored.

https://www.milliput.com/howto.html


----------

